
Show HN: Analyse hops taken by an email to reach you - akshayKMR
https://emailtrail.herokuapp.com/
======
akshayKMR
I wanted to get familiar with vue.js so I made this simple web app that
analyses hops taken by an email to reach you.
[https://github.com/akshayKMR/emailtrail-
webapp](https://github.com/akshayKMR/emailtrail-webapp)

It shows hostnames, protocol used, timestamp, delay of the servers involved in
chronological order.

The extraction and processing of all this info is actually done on the server,
using a python module I made earlier
[https://github.com/akshayKMR/emailtrail](https://github.com/akshayKMR/emailtrail)

The frontend calls the api server and then presents the analysis in a way that
is easy to understand (converted to your local time zone, presentation etc.)

Similar tools are :-

MessageHeader in G suite toolbox:
[https://toolbox.googleapps.com/apps/messageheader/](https://toolbox.googleapps.com/apps/messageheader/)

Message Header Analyzer by Microsoft:
[https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com/MHA/Pages/mha.aspx](https://testconnectivity.microsoft.com/MHA/Pages/mha.aspx)

Cheers!

